# Онемение бедра, 3 месяца после операции



## Альфия (16 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте! Нужна помощь, на консультацию к нейрохирургу попаду только через месяц, беспокоит онемение до жжения в правом бедре в положении сидя или лёжа. Ровно три месяца назад была сделана операция по удалению секвестрированной грыжи позвоночника l5s1b под общим наркозом. До операции были боли и онемение в ноге, хромота в течении месяца. Боли в пояснице мучили около 2 лет. После операции боли прошли, но онемение в стопе осталось по сей день. Но больше всего мучает вопрос. Онемение в бедре появилось дней 10 назад, достаточно сильное. Боли в пояснице в положении лёжа, через месяц после операции. Обезболивающие уколы дали временный эффект. Пропила курс нейромидиа и сирдалут. Лёгкое ЛФК, бассейн и иппликатор Кузнецова. Спасибо за ответ!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2019)

Почитайте про Нейропатии бокового кожного нерва бедра.


----------



## Альфия (16 Янв 2019)

Спасибо большое! Запишусь на приём к неврологу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2019)

Если диагноз подтвердится, то нерв чувствительный и лечения не требует, особенно медикаментозного.


----------



## Альфия (16 Янв 2019)

Диагноз ставится по результатам КТ и рентгенографии? Если подтвердится, значит только массажем, магнитом и иголками лечится?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2019)

П осмотру врача


----------



## Альфия (16 Янв 2019)

Благодарю вас за ответ! Наш невролог оказывается в отпуске. Придется ехать за 200км(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2019)

Почитали?
Пробу на слабость бедра сделали?


----------



## Альфия (16 Янв 2019)

Я не знаю как делать эту пробу. Так то я не чувствую, что оно какое то слабое. Вот в онемевшего стопе да, есть слабость.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2019)

Встаём ногой на стул, сперва одной потом другой. При слабости не сможете


----------



## Альфия (16 Янв 2019)

Встать на стул получается, значит слабости нет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2019)

Значит боковой кожный нерв.
То есть можно немного наплевать.
Животик есть?
Корсет есть


----------



## Альфия (16 Янв 2019)

Не наплевать конечно, я просто не знаю как быть. Мой терапевт точно назначит медикаменты, как же лечиться? Живот есть, не такой большой)) я вешу 69кг при росте 157см. Корсет есть, нужно носить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2019)

Про боковой кожный нерв прочитали, условия ущемления известны.


----------

